# pics of some new ichiban work



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i was bored tonight after reading all the crap so here are a few pics enjoy!!!!!



now i could care less to impress anyone i was just bored because i was going for a bike ride tonight but bike would not start so you guys got lucky it got cold and the battery went dead and i did not feel like waiting for it to charge so i did this instead!!!! hope it helps though to show people we do good work despite what you may have read or seen all the old booty pics are over 6 years old when i had no controll over the shop or the web site i am juts now being able to delete bad pics anyhow enjoy boys and girls


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Doug, when i first came here I thought everyone was hating on you. But after seeing the way you do business, I've seen the light.

I gotta ask you, why would you post those pics of those hack jobs on your site? Thats not gonna attract any customers. Agreed? 

I opened this thread to see some better fab work, instead all I see are vehicles on different stances....


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

there coming right now

as far as whats on the site i did not build all of it i have not even seen all of the site but i am going to go through it all this weekend and try to take old pics off instead of partying this weekend like usuall ill sit behind the damn computer and do it finnally!!!! all my friends will leave me alone finally

and as far as bussiness if we have not doen none then you dotn know how my shop is run i promise you i have had one unhapper customer in the last 14 years and we have patched things up since so i dotn worry about a few old pics!!!! oh well nothing i can do except move forward!!!

notice all the people hating have not dealt with me no one is hating that has delt with me what does that tell you??????????


pics are bullshit anyways customer service and being honest and having integrity and doing what the customer wants done whether is small or big is what makes it work!!!!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 05:28 PM~4653065
> *there coming right now
> *


do you really expect us to believe that you welded that?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

id say if your a hopper and just want to hop ok its good but for show even street no.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Jan 18 2006, 05:33 PM~4653106
> *id say if your a hopper and just want to hop ok its good but for show even street no.
> *


 :0


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes i welded it how about this if im not busy tommorow i will do a welding video for you guys!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

few more


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

thisd post is going to get heated soon,i feel it just by looking at the people in here lol


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i love it i hope so


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

oops thats a pic of my dog when he was a puppy lol sorry guys


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 08:52 PM~4653203
> *oops thats a pic of my dog when he was a puppy lol sorry guys
> *



Thats a cool dog. Is it an English Bulldog?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes english bulldog will be making puppies in 3 months so if anyones interested holla i got papers on the mom and the dad


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pic of the stereo rack at our store front shop


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

truck we did


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

doors


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

once you have built and installed one of these then you deserve to talk shit!!!!!! done from the ground up!!!!


and for those that dont know its a 502 big block stuffed between and 1968 chevy impala convertable with bags we did all of it


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey ichinibahn did you juice a silvia before in japan? I was lookin at some pics on your website. it looks bad ass!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

here is the link sure did about 8 years ago from what i hear its still on the street over there



http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/silvia.html


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

shack the haters off, looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i was waiting for a bunch of bad posts but i guess it wont be tonight


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

GREAT COME BACK. ALL PICS LOOK NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

SHIT, I ALWAYS ENJOY A ICHIBAHN BUILD ....LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks guys damn i got some support i dont know what to do with myself


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

The owner of this truck..is he originaly from New York?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

sorry double post


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

current owner is from florida im not sure of th epast owners we just redid everything on that truck 3 weeks ago


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

YOU ARE ALL WAS BUILD SOME REAL NICE FUCKIN RIDES!!!!!!BUT THAT RANGER IS FUCKIN NASTY HOMIE I HAVE TO GIVE YOU GUYS MAD PROPS ON THAT.....KEEP THAM PICS COMEING.....DIDENT THAT RANGER WIN BEST OF SHOW AT SLAMFEST?


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

nice pics man way better then the ones on the site. Keep up this kind of work and maybe some of the haters will stop hatging a little
my be down that way with my regal this year I'll have to stop by


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Back bumper, gotta love the Tranny spill, damn. Doug I forgot to tell you, I was at the park, and the stain is still there. Right outside the Police office :biggrin:


Oh so you guys know, I am 77" Tall so that will tell you what it is sitting


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

See you in 2 weeks in Miami :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Nice Pics!! Nice work!! I would have gone for the clean look on the ranger but you do what the owner wants. I love BD'd rangers! but Ford sucks! keep up the good work and post more new pics.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looks like pretty good work to me... the site pics must go homeboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice work all throughout,i have no complaints.i see nice work and thats what i like.


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn that sylvia 3 wheels? Dope!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 18 2006, 07:24 PM~4653022
> *I gotta ask you, why would you post those pics of those hack jobs on your site? Thats not gonna attract any customers. Agreed?
> 
> I opened this thread to see some better fab work, instead all I see are vehicles on different stances....
> *


     
WE need to see some fabrication pics,there's nothing there to redeem yourself from previous posts of hackjobs.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 09:23 PM~4653385
> *once you have built and installed one of these then you deserve to talk shit!!!!!! done from the ground up!!!!
> and for those that dont know its a 502 big block stuffed between and 1968 chevy impala convertable with bags we did all of it
> *


Damn thats a nice big block. the car is nice to.....just not on those big wheels but to each is thier own. but nice work.


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

gr8 work

c ya this spring!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

post up some pics of the shop out side and inside..i just like to see what other shops look like :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

will tryot gte more pics thanks for the support guys!!!!!!!


----------



## bdbob45 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey homie, fuck them hater.... I have deal with you before and I know you do good work. As a matter of fact I know other people that say you do good work. I'm looking to rebuild my caprice in march so I will be coming to holla at ya....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

See i told you showing what you cando would redeem your shop. :cheesy: Pics look good see ya in miami....


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

I cant believe no one else has asked for more girl pictures. Common Doug dont hold out on the hommies.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Seems like ICHIBAN is just as famus or infamus as the big name boys. All this free publicity just might be helping.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 19 2006, 12:20 PM~4657457
> *Seems like ICHIBAN is just as famus or infamus as the big name boys.  All this free publicity just might be helping.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

been around too long all the real riders know what we do its the jump on the band wagon guys that hate


eric i will get some up tommorow!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

I don't know how many times that you have to tell people that you didn't weld that other shit. Doug isn't perfect but he is a 110% better welder than the dude that put that other shit outta his shop while he was overseas. 

Rob


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i still stand behind what i said,if they had a shop here i would trust em with my rides.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 20 2006, 01:31 AM~4663190
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't know how many times that you have to tell people that you didn't weld that other shit. Doug isn't perfect but he is a 110% better welder than the dude that put that other shit outta his shop while he was overseas.
> ...


Yeah and he always has his homies over to help put in a Motor every now and then, and he don't pay us, or take us out for drinks, what up with that ROB. He gets a Hott girlfriend, and he don't know us no more. :angry:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i have never talked bad about Ichiban,can i get award for that? how about a free g-body frame wrap :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 20 2006, 12:27 PM~4665081
> *Yeah and he always has his homies over to help put in a Motor every now and then, and he don't pay us, or take us out for drinks, what up with that ROB.  He gets a Hott girlfriend, and he don't know us no more. :angry:
> *


AND that mothafucka *STILL* owes me a dollar that he overcharged on my credit card. Sheisty ass mothafucka.....lolololololololol.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i got your dolla and shit what can i say about the girl im addicted lol holla at yall tommorow


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Clean work... I will be in the area of your shop on the 3rd 4th and 5th of febuary I might have to check it out... I will be driving my magnum to blood drag


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 20 2006, 12:29 PM~4665647
> *AND that mothafucka *STILL* owes me a dollar that he overcharged on my credit card. Sheisty ass mothafucka.....lolololololololol.
> *


Come on man, you know that is the Homie Price-up, I mean hook up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 20 2006, 09:33 PM~4669848
> *Clean work... I will be in the area of your shop on the 3rd 4th and 5th of febuary I might have to check it out... I will be driving my magnum to blood drag
> *


Damn, homie, let us know when you coming through, Wing House, or Hooters for sure.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still good work in my opinion,now to see some of a 80-83 olds delta on bags so i know how mines gonna look.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks for the support i cant belive i did not get hateraid thanks guys!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

That's a weird way of plumbing it up.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

like that just to hold the truck up


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah homie redo the site and put up some new pics.the new stuff looks good.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

You need to get some picture of that Candy Apple Red in your shop!!!! Ass


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

TOP SECRECT MAN COME ON


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 24 2006, 10:33 AM~4692953
> *TOP SECRECT  MAN COME ON
> *



:0 :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

keep it on the low i try to have a suprise candy job come out and you ruined it lol back bumper on candy paint baby!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

you do some good work.... whats up with them puppys... ship them? how much?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

no shipping because i think its bad for the dog!!!!! pick up only if your going to spend $1000-$2000 for a dog you can afford to come and pick the little guy up ya know what i mean!!!


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 25 2006, 02:47 PM~4702886
> *no shipping because i think its bad for the dog!!!!! pick up only if your going to spend $1000-$2000 for a dog you can afford to come and pick the little guy up ya know what i mean!!!
> *


understandable... ive just been wanting one for a while figured i would try


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i can gey you one but expect to pay $1000-2000 depending on blood line lazy dog or in shape dog


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

i always go to doug when i need some work done he does good quality work , i just laugh when others hate on him... because if anyone who really dealt with him knows his work is good...he knows it and thats why he feels he doesnt have to prove it to noone....


Keep up the good work bro , i know you been in this biz for many many years 

much respect 

Sittinon3


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks bro


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:47 PM~4702886
> *no shipping because i think its bad for the dog!!!!! pick up only if your going to spend $1000-$2000 for a dog you can afford to come and pick the little guy up ya know what i mean!!!
> *


 :uh: how's it bad to ship a dog. I shipped my from seattle to virginia with no problem. The only thing you need is a certificate from the vet saying that the dog is in good health to fly. And the air temp has to be above 15 degrees at 32,000 ft homie.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

fuck that i treat my dog just like a human you want to fly in a fucking cage or sit in a seat no wonder people fucked up these days


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 27 2006, 08:10 PM~4720719
> *fuck that i treat my dog just like a human you want to fly in a fucking cage or sit in a seat no wonder people fucked up these days
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:10 PM~4720719
> *fuck that i treat my dog just like a human you want to fly in a fucking cage or sit in a seat no wonder people fucked up these days
> *


Sounds like DELTA airlines :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dunno,i wouldnt take any of the dogs i had on a plane,to afraid they would die.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i would never ship a dog if you care enough about them people can come and pick them up by driving

ill start another post for the puppies when they are available if anyone is seriously interested but so you know they will go fast!!!!


back to the hydraulics ttt for the new pics


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Well i followed the other posts..tho i didnt reply to them..i thougth damn that some shady lookin shit right there..Way to redeem yourself. These pics are lookin alot better. But you cant blame everyone before, if thats your site, get those shitty pics off there bro.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i did not build the entire web site so some of it is html some is flash some is a program

i only know how to use html but i am working on it 


also your rims are on the way!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

> *ICHIBAN Posted Today, 11:45 AM
> ttt *


 yo ichiban how about some new pics each time you ttt :biggrin: just a thought


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol too busy just being the ttt king lol


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 6 2006, 01:41 PM~4788459
> *yo ichiban how about some new pics each time you ttt  :biggrin: just a thought
> *


Cause they have nothing to post,that'd be my guess,oh yeah right,he's too busy,& can't change the photo's on the site,builds cars just like his computer skills....HALF-ASSED!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol your funny


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well so you know LOWASS. Doug worked with me for about 9 hours on Thursday getting my Buick Redone. After another shop had done a basic hack job on my car. Then the next day he basically worked until 2:00am to get another car down with Bags, so that the guy could hit the local cruise spot on Saturday night. Not to mention stopping by my house after working with his dad all day on Saturday to get his 64 ready for Miami, to check on my progress with my Upper Control arms. So maybe shut your flappers and talk about shit you do know about. What do you do? :dunno: 

From this to that!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

from this to that and then right back!!!


they spinning n^%$^


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 7 2006, 07:25 PM~4797691
> *from this to that and then right back!!!
> they spinning  n^%$^
> *


Fucking Doug


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 7 2006, 07:22 PM~4797674
> *Well so you know LOWASS.  Doug worked with me for about 9 hours on Thursday getting my Buick Redone.  After another shop had done a basic hack job on my car. Then the next day he basically worked until 2:00am to get another car down with Bags, so that the guy could hit the local cruise spot on Saturday night.  Not to mention stopping by my house after working with his dad all day on Saturday to get his 64 ready for Miami, to check on my progress with my Upper Control arms.  So maybe shut your flappers and talk about shit you do know about.  What do you do? :dunno:
> 
> From this to that!!!!
> *


 i liked the first way you had it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 7 2006, 07:55 PM~4798411
> *i liked the first way you had it
> *


Me too!!
Post some close-ups,then talk like you know what you're doing.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol like you know anything


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 7 2006, 10:06 PM~4799332
> *lol like you know anything
> *


I don't know shiyit!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 7 2006, 09:55 PM~4798411
> *i liked the first way you had it
> *


LoL... 
Like you have room to talk about someone changing their trunk. Dirty wanted to have the room to have the box he wanted for his subs and add places for 2 more batts for his sound system.

Rob


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Feb 7 2006, 08:55 PM~4798411
> *i liked the first way you had it
> *


No way bro, took up the whole fucking rear area. I mean it was pissing me the fuck off, I am gonna blank face the Pumps, with a viewing window for the Pumps, with Neon when you open the trunk at night. The Rest of the Stereo is going into the car. Right now, I have to get 4 AMPS (1 is 12"X 2" X 24" long), (3) Passive Crossovers, (2) Audio Control EQT's, and a Alpine Electronic Crossover. Oh not to mention a SUB box for (2) 12" Alpine Type R's

So that is why I got the setup like that!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

i liked it better when it was swangin lol 4 inches till the bumper baby!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 8 2006, 01:37 AM~4800568
> *LoL...
> Like you have room to talk about someone changing their trunk. Dirty wanted to have the room to have the box he wanted for his subs and add places for 2 more batts for his sound system.
> 
> ...


 i aint talkin......calm down rob.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL...
Just givin ya a hard time..... hit me up in a PM about what all you are doing to your car this winter and shit. 

Rob


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

where the pictures at fucker


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like that truck on page 1. that's very nice +1


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yea ichiban was reppin miami


----------



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

a reply from holland.....

2 or 3 years ago i had some questions about doggy legs.
here in holland there where then not many people who can do that.
so i want it.
beacuse i am GREASY  ( look here for my car : http://www.europeanlowriderforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=29 )
and beacuse every body said to me don't do it you can not do that.
so i whas looking on the net.
mailt some shops in the usa.
also ichbyban.....

i did got some mail back with what do you want to bye and stuff like that.
and there whas just ONE person who mailt me back with pics and good information.

yes ICHIBAN.
as you can see in my topic of my car ( above ) i am doing it my way.
and the car with do doggy leg.

so manny thanxs to the dudes from ichiban who helped me....

MANNY TANXS TO ICHIBAN....

ICHIBAN RULES.

gr kloenie


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

wow


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Where are the pictures from Miami fucker, and I know you got some of the Hotel room. Stingy ass Mofo.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

got to keep those pics under lock and key baby!!!! 6 girls in a hot tub damn pimpin!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU SUCK DOUG. Damn aint even returned the homie's call on the Stereo Unit. Damn we can't get your girl in Harmoneous Monks and you just kick me to the curb.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol u crazy im call right now


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT4PICSNAKEDONES


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

your new motto is


say no to square tube


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Feb 24 2006, 06:58 PM~4921642
> *your new motto is
> say no to square tube
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

you guys at ichibahn used to have a guy named "Rusty" that worked for you ? he used to own a white caddy 2 door


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

nope no one ever named rusty worked here sorry!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

whats new man any updates!!!!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Sep 15 2006, 01:32 AM~6177681
> *whats new man any updates!!!!
> *



Yeh..
The showroom is clean now and all the rims are shining on the racks. Ohh yeh the cobwebs are gone too.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

YOu learn how to spray undercoater yet w/o getting runs in it???lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP FUCKER, SHIT MISSED YOU CALL AGAIN, I WAS WORKING ON THE LAWN. LETS GO TO PLANT CITY THIS WEEKEND, REP FOR ROLLERZ


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

lets see some new work


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 18 2006, 11:02 PM~4654134
> *The owner of this truck..is he originaly from New York?
> 
> 
> ...


----------

